# Commit und Push to Remote REPO



## OnDemand (29. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ne Frage ich nutze seit kurzem Netbeans und ein remote REPO (Bitbucket). Wenn ich änderungen auf meinem Rechner gemacht ´habe, will ich diese zum remote REPO senden, wie mache ich es richtig?

So habe ich es gemacht:
Git > Add 
Git > Commit
Git > Push to ..

Schon bei Commit, wurde ALLE MEINE ÄNDERUNGEN WERWORFEN! und ich war wieder auf dem Stand des geclonten Zustands.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Tobse (29. Okt 2015)

Ich weiss nicht, was du falsch gemacht hast. Folgendes Beispiel:

Folgendes GIT-Repository:

```
/
    -foo.txt
    -Klasse.java
```

Jetzt fügst du Klasse2.java hinzu und führst dann aus:


```
git add Klasse2.java
```
Das kannst du dann optional mit "git status" überprüfen.

Wenn du jetzt commitest:


```
git commit
```
Öffnet git einen Text-Editor (entweder im Konsolenfenster oder mit GUI, je nach einstellung etc), in dem du die Commit-Nachricht/Beschreibung eingeben kannst. Angenommen git benutzt vim, dann kannst du die Nachricht dann mit der Tastenkombintation :wq speichern und den editor beenden.
Danach ist der commit in deinem lokalen GIT-Repository. Jetzt kannst du alle deine lokalen commits mit

```
git push
```
zum Remote-Repository übertragen.

Ich selbst benutze aber immer eine GUI für gibt (z.B. SourceTree von Atlassian), denn damit ists deutlich angenehmer und damit ist mir noch nix verloren gegangen (woran ich nicht selbst schuld war).


----------



## OnDemand (29. Okt 2015)

Hi! cool, danke. Ich mache alles über Netbeans GUI. Weiß auch nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe, ich habe vermute ich, dass gesamte Projekt "geadded" damit waren aber irgendwie nicht alle Files eingeschlossen. SourceTree kannte ich noch garnicht, passt aber gut in meine Landschaft, nutze einiges von Atlassian, schaue ich mir gleich mal an. Kennst du dich zufällig mit Bamboo aus?


----------



## Tobse (29. Okt 2015)

Mit Bamboo leider nicht, sorry :/


----------



## OnDemand (29. Okt 2015)

Ok, schade., Nun habe ich eine Klasse, die wird imir immer als Deleted angezeigt, also dass sie beim nächsten commit gelöscht wird. Ein Klick auf Add bringt auch nichts, beim nächsten mal ist sie wieder grau, any suggestion?


----------



## OnDemand (29. Okt 2015)

Ah Lösung gefunden, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18370440/netbeans-git-plugin-shows-all-files-deleted

Datei wurde umbenannt (bzw Groß-Klöeinschreibung geändert) dann tritt das Problem auf. Habe die Klasse nun komplett anders benannt, jetzt klappts!


----------

